# wget [OT]

## pistodj

Dovevo scaricare la iso della Fedora per min mio amico un nuovo "Discepolo linux"quando lanciando il wget mi viene restituito il seguente messaggio...

wget -c ftp://ftp.edisontel.com/pub/Fedora_Mirror/3/i386/iso/FC3-i38 6-DVD.iso

--08:41:23--  ftp://ftp.edisontel.com/pub/Fedora_Mirror/3/i386/iso/FC3-i386-DVD.

iso

          => `FC3-i386-DVD.iso'

Resolving ftp.edisontel.com... 62.94.0.11

Connecting to ftp.edisontel.com[62.94.0.11]:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/Fedora_Mirror/3/i386/iso ... done.

==> SIZE FC3-i386-DVD.iso ... done.

==> PORT ... done.    ==> REST 2147483647 ... done.

==> RETR FC3-i386-DVD.iso ... done.

Length: 318,926,849 [-1,828,556,798 to go] (unauthoritative)

100%[+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++] 2,147,483,647   --.--K/s

       F ile size limit exceeded

pc02 root #

avete idea del motivo per cui nn posso scaricare un file di simili dimensioni??Last edited by pistodj on Fri May 13, 2005 1:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

che filesystem usi?

Tempo fa qualcuno diceva che ext3 ha un limite a 2 gigabite, mentre su delle faq avevo letto che il limite doveva essere 4 terabite.... la risposta è "boh"?

----------

## pistodj

io uso una partizione reiser...

----------

## koma

```
$ wget ftp://ftp.edisontel.com/pub/Fedora_Mirror/3/i386/iso/FC3-i386-DVD.iso

--13:50:54--  ftp://ftp.edisontel.com/pub/Fedora_Mirror/3/i386/iso/FC3-i386-DVD.iso

           => `FC3-i386-DVD.iso'

Resolving ftp.edisontel.com... 62.94.0.11

Connecting to ftp.edisontel.com[62.94.0.11]:21... connected.

Accesso come utente anonymous ... Login eseguito!

==> SYST ... fatto.   ==> PWD ... fatto.

==> TYPE I ... fatto.  ==> CWD /pub/Fedora_Mirror/3/i386/iso ... fatto.

==> PORT ... fatto.   ==> RETR FC3-i386-DVD.iso ... fatto.

Lunghezza: -1,828,556,800 (non autorevole)

    [                       <=>           ] 695,040      120.96K/s
```

Io uso ext3 nessun problema

----------

## gutter

Per favore metti il tag [OT].

----------

## pistodj

cmq l'errore mi è venuto solo quando ho superato i 2gb ...

prima nn lo dava!!!

ho quindi spulciato con google trovando il comando ulimit ma nn sono riuscito cmq a risolvere il mio problema...

pc02 root # ulimit -a shoudl display

core file size        (blocks, -c) unlimited

data seg size         (kbytes, -d) unlimited

file size             (blocks, -f) unlimited

max locked memory     (kbytes, -l) unlimited

max memory size       (kbytes, -m) unlimited

open files                    (-n) 1024

pipe size          (512 bytes, -p) 8

stack size            (kbytes, -s) unlimited

cpu time             (seconds, -t) unlimited

max user processes            (-u) unlimited

virtual memory        (kbytes, -v) unlimited

pc02 root #

avete idea di cosa sia precisamente??

----------

## cloc3

 *pistodj wrote:*   

> Dovevo scaricare la iso della Fedora per min mio amico un nuovo "Discepolo linux"quando lanciando il wget mi viene restituito il seguente messaggio...
> 
> wget -c ftp://ftp.edisontel.com/pub/Fedora_Mirror/3/i386/iso/FC3-i38 6-DVD.iso
> 
> ....
> ...

 

C'è un post recente sull'argomento. Comunque devi compilare wget con la seguente Cflag: -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64

[b]Perché usi il tag OT? Usa piuttosto CONF: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=190562

----------

## pistodj

Verissimo ora con quella flags ha reiniziato il download!!

vediamo anche se lo termina o se si blocca prima!! :Very Happy: 

----------

## pistodj

purtroppo ha reiniziato il download ... qualcuno sa dirmi come cancellare i file temporanei che crea wget??

devo fare spazio per provare a riscaricarlo!!

----------

## X-Drum

 *pistodj wrote:*   

> purtroppo ha reiniziato il download ... qualcuno sa dirmi come cancellare i file temporanei che crea wget??
> 
> devo fare spazio per provare a riscaricarlo!!

 

```
man rm
```

----------

## cloc3

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *pistodj wrote:*   purtroppo ha reiniziato il download ... qualcuno sa dirmi come cancellare i file temporanei che crea wget??
> 
> devo fare spazio per provare a riscaricarlo!! 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Semmai:

```
man wget
```

 :Smile: 

Ma quali sarebbero questi file?

Edit: Hai provato a usare l'opzione -c ?

----------

## X-Drum

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> man rm
> ```
> ...

 

nono siamo proprio a livello di man rm:

quei "files temporanei" sono i files che stai scaricando

quindi se non usi  -c per wget lui inzierà da capo.

Dato che ha chiesto come rimuoverli man rm  :Laughing: 

----------

## rota

non è che la partizzione è minore della iso che stai scaricando ????

perche non ci fai vedere cosa ti dice sto comando ??

 *Quote:*   

> free

 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *rota wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   free 

 

forse ci è più comodo un 

```
df -h 
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *rota wrote:*   

> non è che la partizzione è minore della iso che stai scaricando ????
> 
> perche non ci fai vedere cosa ti dice sto comando ??
> 
> 

 

Mi pare che la soluzione sia stata fornita sopra  :Wink: 

----------

